# Attestation needed for UK degree?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello all!

I have been in Dubai for 6 years and as many regulars on here know, I have had a few different jobs! I am hopefully on the verge of accepting a very exciting position, but I have lost the hard copy of my degree. I have a scanned copy but what I have been advised is that I would need to reorder my degree then have it attested in the Uk then again here in the UAE. Is this necessary? I don't think I have ever had to have it physically attested before? Has anyone had to do this recently? I have searched the Forum but there doesn't seem to be a recent case...

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this the inevitable leap to PIC/De Vere?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hello all! I have been in Dubai for 6 years and as many regulars on here know, I have had a few different jobs! I am hopefully on the verge of accepting a very exciting position, but I have lost the hard copy of my degree. I have a scanned copy but what I have been advised is that I would need to reorder my degree then have it attested in the Uk then again here in the UAE. Is this necessary? I don't think I have ever had to have it physically attested before? Has anyone had to do this recently? I have searched the Forum but there doesn't seem to be a recent case... Thanks in advance for any help!


 I had to have mine attested in UK when I came in 2012 Photocopy original Get it notarised as a true copy by Notary Public Send to FCO for Apostille Send or take to UAE Embassy in London for legalisation Doing it from abroad, it might be worth getting one of the agents that do these things to do it for you.. Get the new original delivered straight to them Sounds like a right royal PITA

Assume DeVere don't insist on it?
They'll be more interested in how shiny your suit is, and if you can make 375 phone calls a day from a toilet cubicle.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If he managed to survive six years as a property agent then a car salesman in Dubai, I'll give him a little credit. 




Gavtek said:


> Is this the inevitable leap to PIC/De Vere?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Is this the inevitable leap to PIC/De Vere?


I laughed and then felt a little hurt! No Gav, not me, not now, not ever...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

vantage said:


> I had to have mine attested in UK when I came in 2012 Photocopy original Get it notarised as a true copy by Notary Public Send to FCO for Apostille Send or take to UAE Embassy in London for legalisation Doing it from abroad, it might be worth getting one of the agents that do these things to do it for you.. Get the new original delivered straight to them Sounds like a right royal PITA
> 
> Assume DeVere don't insist on it?
> They'll be more interested in how shiny your suit is, and if you can make 375 phone calls a day from a toilet cubicle.


Hi Vantage. No not Devere, or anything like it! A further complication I forgot to mention is that I need a new copy of my certificate. I can get this easy enough from my old University. Can it be sent to the embassy in London or is it better to have someone go with it in their hand? Is it something they do there and then or does it take weeks for a stamp?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

vantage said:


> I had to have mine attested in UK when I came in 2012 Photocopy original Get it notarised as a true copy by Notary Public Send to FCO for Apostille Send or take to UAE Embassy in London for legalisation Doing it from abroad, it might be worth getting one of the agents that do these things to do it for you.. Get the new original delivered straight to them Sounds like a right royal PITA
> 
> Assume DeVere don't insist on it?
> They'll be more interested in how shiny your suit is, and if you can make 375 phone calls a day from a toilet cubicle.


Actually something you said has just struck in my head! I have a copy already, albeit a scanned copy. Can I get this attested?


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

I recently had two certificates attested and used a company called Index.

INDEX GROUP - Certificate Attestation Services in Dubai, Sharjah, Abu Dhabi, Document Attestation Services in Dubai UAE.

Quick service, certificates collected from my villa, couriered to UK attested etc and returned all in 15 working days for AED1200 each. 

They may be able to help with the copy of the certificates you need.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 6 years and as many regulars on here know, I have had a few different jobs! I am hopefully on the verge of accepting a very exciting position, but I have lost the hard copy of my degree. I have a scanned copy but what I have been advised is that I would need to reorder my degree then have it attested in the Uk then again here in the UAE. Is this necessary? I don't think I have ever had to have it physically attested before? Has anyone had to do this recently? I have searched the Forum but there doesn't seem to be a recent case...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


Contact your university and ask for another copy. They will charge you and courier costs.

Then use Vital Certificates in UK to do all the attestation. You can pay online. I have used them for exactly this situation and for a certified birth certificate copy.

Once here it needs to go to the MOFA for last stamp. You can go yourself and get it done, You then have a fully attested original degree cert.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sadly, you can't get a copy attested unless you have the original. I used Blair Consular Services in the UK because I also lost mine. I had to courier the original. They took a copy, has it authenticated by a solicitor and then sorted out the rest of the process. It was quick and painless and they couriered back the original and the attested copy to me.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Sadly, you can't get a copy attested unless you have the original. I used Blair Consular Services in the UK because I also lost mine. I had to courier the original. They took a copy, has it authenticated by a solicitor and then sorted out the rest of the process. It was quick and painless and they couriered back the original and the attested copy to me.


Do you remember roughly how much it cost to do this please?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Do you remember roughly how much it cost to do this please?


I used a company called JestomExpress (recommended by my employer) to attest my certificates. Very quick turnaround and cost around £200.


----------

